# New E-300G/J and E-1000G/J engine



## AC_KK (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi everybody, just like to keep you all in the loop about our new engines. These are a range of 2 stroke loop scavenged closed case Jet burning engine. Testing and validation has been completed. If you pop over to www.ace-performance.com you can see the latest information about them.

Andrew


----------

